# Social Security Administration in Cebu City



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

Message for U.S. Citizens: Social Security Administration in Cebu City August 8-9, 2018
July 23, 2018
U.S. Embassy representatives from the Social Security Administration (SSA) will be available at the U.S. Consular Agency office in Cebu on Wednesday, August 8 from 9:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. and Thursday, August 9 from 9:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. 
SSA will provide the following services:
Discuss basic entitlement requirements for the different types of Social Security benefits.
Submit benefit claims. Retirement and Disability applications can be done online at www.ssa.gov and do not require an interview. 
Process Social Security number applications.
Resolve post-entitlement cases; e.g., change of address, report of death, Medicare enrollments, direct deposit enrollment, non-receipt of benefits, etc.
The staff working at the Agency during this period will not be able to answer questions related to services from the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA). For questions related to VA, please contact them directly at: Tel: +63-2-550-3888 or Toll Free at 1-800-1888-5252.
For further information:
See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).


----------

